# [kernel] Problème de détection du système RAID

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

J'utilise mdadm 3.1.4.

Lorsque j'utilise le noyau 2.6.39, j'ai une erreur au boot qui indique que la partition /dev/md/3_00 n'est pas un point de montage racine. Quel est la cause de ce problème ?

Pour quelle raison mdadm utilise /dev/md/3_00 alors que jusque là il utilisait /dev/md3 ?

Dois-je modifier le fichier /etc/mdadm.conf lequel référence /dev/md3 ? Je ne souhaite pas faire de changement sans être certains du résultat sinon je risque de ne plus pouvoir utiliser le kernel actuel.

Merci

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Histoire d'être sûr, le problème se produit-il seulement avec le noyau 2.6.39 ? Cela a-t-il déjà fonctionné auparavant avec le noyau 2.6.39 ?

Quelle version de mdadm utilises-tu ?

Quand tu boot sur le 2.6.39, peux-tu voir ce qu'il te présente pour /dev/md* ?

Cdt,

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Cela se produit uniquement avec le noyau 2.6.39.

La version installée est mdadm-3.1.4.

Il ya une différence sur le /dev/md. Avec le kernel 2.6.38, le système affiche /dev/md3. Avec le kernel 2.6.38, le système affiche /dev/md/3_00.

----------

## netfab

Donne ton emerge --info, tu utilises genkernel ?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

J'utilise genkernel-3.4.16. Voici la configuration du système:

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_860_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3
> ...

 

----------

## netfab

 *sylvain.bonnemaison wrote:*   

> J'utilise genkernel-3.4.16.

 

Cela me fait donc penser au bug #372567 (sans en être certain).

Edit : je vais tout de même citer la chose qui me paraît intéressante :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, autodetect *should* create sane defaults. The problem here is that
> 
> upstream has gone from having a somewhat persistant /dev/md* to a somewhat
> ...

 

Je n'utilise pas genkernel et tout roule ici avec mdadm 3.1.4.

----------

